# When is big, TOO BIG



## boogie (Mar 19, 2006)

ladies? do you have size limits? 

i mean on the fat, of course


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 19, 2006)

I really don't have a size limit. 

However, he has to be mobile. Immobility does not do it for me. Also, he has to be happy with himself. 

That's all I have to say about that one.


----------



## bigwideland (Mar 20, 2006)

I am interested to know what that means to all on this forum,

Able to do a small hike ( 1 to 2 km), but with alot of effort and panting.

Does that mean able to walk for a stroll around the block without a rest.

Or able to walk from the car park and around the shops, given a few stops.

Able to move around the house or 50 feet, but then has to stop.


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Mar 20, 2006)

My opinion.. *Yes*, I have a size limit!

I think its most sexy, then a man is well chubby (an example: high 180 cm, weight 100-115 kg), but of course it dispense how the fat looks on him, and there its sitting. I prefer a nice jelly belly and soft lovehandles.
If a man gets to fat, I would put him on a strong diet. I think its important he have a good health, and can do ordinary things (and dont loose his breathe then we make love).  





boogie said:


> ladies? do you have size limits?
> 
> i mean on the fat, of course


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 20, 2006)

bigwideland said:


> I am interested to know what that means to all on this forum,
> 
> Able to do a small hike ( 1 to 2 km), but with alot of effort and panting.
> 
> ...



The stroll around the block is a good thing. I do like going out walking. However, I'm not opposed to going for a walk on the waterfront near me where there's benches in case a rest is needed. 

Shopping with a few stops is fine with me too. I always have to regroup myself to figure if I am getting what I came for.

I just know that I love being out with my big guy, and if that aspect were taken away I would really be unhappy. I know there are options like motor scooters to help with limited mobility, but even then I'd be concerned about health. 

I love big guys, and as I said there really is no limit until immobility becomes an issue. However, health always has to be a concern. While I adore having a lot to hold on to, I know that if it becomes too much then his health would suffer. No one would be happy, not me, not him. And that's what I think is very important, being happy. Loss of happiness and confidence are big signs to me that something is wrong. 

I don't know if what I'm trying to say is coming across clearly or not. I hope it is.


----------



## diafol (Mar 20, 2006)

well i am a very big guy,very mobile but i am trying to lose a little weight for my well-being but also so that when i have sex i can keep up with the lady ha,ha. ill always be big but i think there is a cut off point were it is not beneficial for your health. by the way does anyone have any pointers on sex positions for people with big bellys, any info would be good......:wubu:


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes there is a size difference, for me at least.

I wouldn't want to weigh so much that I couldn't get around and it was affecting my health both physically and mentally. I also would want my man to be able to be healthy and to be able to stay that way.

When you are so big that you cannot enjoy life outside of your home, it is time to make a change. Life is to be enjoyed, not just an existance....

I think that you are at the right weight when you can do the things that you love to do and do them without to much discomfort. You can't enjoy sex, walking, swimming or any personal and physical exersion when you are winded and your joints ache from it. BIG is Beautiful but Pain really isn't a turn on, nor is a person huffing and puffing in your face.....


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree, you couldnt have said it more correctly _Life is to be enjoyed, not just an existence.... _
*thumbs up*

I also have a life philosophy (I would try explain in English):

*Its all about the lives rainbow-ice-cream *
(If anybody knows what rainbow-ice-cream is)? Hehe

In Denmark we have an ice named that (in 3 colours, white, pink and brown), and then I was a little girl I hated the brown piece, but I was always eating the brown first (so I could keep the best part for last), but I often couldnt eat anymore after the brown piece therefore  eat the best piece of life first (you never know if your reach the next piece).  







Ladyrose1952 said:


> Yes there is a size difference, for me at least.
> 
> I wouldn't want to weigh so much that I couldn't get around and it was affecting my health both physically and mentally. I also would want my man to be able to be healthy and to be able to stay that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetjul (Mar 20, 2006)

> by the way does anyone have any pointers on sex positions for people with big bellys, any info would be good.....



Diafol, there's a really good article on that in the Dimensions Weight Room, under fat sexual positions.


----------



## missaf (Mar 21, 2006)

I like my men to carry their weight, but still me mobile, agile and active. If you can do that at 500 pounds and be healthy and happy, then go for it! It really depends on the guy. My current man is a light weight 180, but he's got a great inner handsome-ness that drew me to him. I'm happy with him at that size and wouldn't want him to do anything that he doesn't want to.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Mar 21, 2006)

Miss_Scandinavia said:


> I agree, you couldnt have said it more correctly _Life is to be enjoyed, not just an existence.... _
> *thumbs up*
> 
> I also have a life philosophy (I would try explain in English):
> ...



Frank Zappa warned us to avoid the yellow snow...but I guess even he figured the brown snow was self-explanatory. :shocked:


----------



## inertia (Mar 23, 2006)

hmm...as a generalization, I'd say the bigger the better, and the idea of a guy being immobile REALLY does it for me...
BUT
I'm not the selfless, caring, type so I'd find the reality of looking after someone all the time a real core, to be honest. 
I like any signs that a guy's weight is affecting his mobility, even in small ways- that's such a turn-on. Like if he gets out-of-breath climbing stairs, or struggles getting in and out of bed...i personally like to see a guy 'huffing and puffing'...


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 24, 2006)

So big football players would meet that definition, eh missaf?
fathiker


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Mar 24, 2006)

like many of the other ffas here, i do not have a size limit, per se, but immobility is DEFINITELY not my thing. the rest of you put it very well, so i'll be content to echo your sentiments about "a life worth living" and all that jazz.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't have a size limit.

I'm currently wondering where my Big Fat Men are because I need a boyfriend and I don't want a skinny one sometimes I do want a athletic one but when you're not as athletic as they are and you don't work out for the amount of hours that they do you feel out of place and that is what I'd be if I had an athletic boyfriend I want someone who have a weight issue Like I do I don't want someone who is going to talk about how much I eat so I'm looking for someone who is at least 500+ I'll talk 300lb man I don't know how my Parents would feel about that but to be safe 200 pounds is my Limit so disregard the Title.


----------



## missaf (Mar 26, 2006)

fat hiker said:


> So big football players would meet that definition, eh missaf?
> fathiker




Most football players I've seen are Tall Fat and handsome, so yes, they meet that definition 

But more to the point, I see mobility as a quality of life. Immobility is in direct contrast to this, so that's where I draw the line. What I mean by agility is still being able to do daily activities, including the fun ones, and being able to magically pull his own weight, and mine along too ;-)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 27, 2006)

inertia said:


> hmm...as a generalization, I'd say the bigger the better, and the idea of a guy being immobile REALLY does it for me...
> BUT
> I'm not the selfless, caring, type so I'd find the reality of looking after someone all the time a real core, to be honest.
> I like any signs that a guy's weight is affecting his mobility, even in small ways- that's such a turn-on. Like if he gets out-of-breath climbing stairs, or struggles getting in and out of bed...i personally like to see a guy 'huffing and puffing'...



Oh inertia, will you marry me?


----------



## inertia (Mar 27, 2006)

ha ha ha...i take it that's sarcasm, sweetnekked! 
I only just realised, when you quoted me there, that I mis-typed what was meant to be 'chore' as... 'core'. What a numpty.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 28, 2006)

inertia said:


> ha ha ha...i take it that's sarcasm, sweetnekked!
> I only just realised, when you quoted me there, that I mis-typed what was meant to be 'chore' as... 'core'. What a numpty.


 
Actually it wasn't meant to be sarcastic.
I am a very big guy with mobility problems. I don't necessarily want someone taking complete care of me because I'd like to still have a purpose in my life but...
I have problems bathing myself which sucks because I've always prided myself on my cleanliness.
I don't get out as often as I'd like because my only means of transportation is the "short bus."
I need to sit in a chair while I'm cooking dinner or washing the dishes. 
Stairs are murder on me.
I'm currently living on disability because I can't really function in a job. 

The list could go on and on. I try my best to keep me spirits up but it's hard.
Of course things would improve greatly if I had a sexy, tattooed Scottish lass in my life (wink, wink, nudge, nudge)!!!


----------



## missaf (Mar 28, 2006)

Sweet, I can definitely sense the frustration in your voice. The most important thing to me in any person is that they are happy with themselves. It sounds like you'd like some things to change, and what ever you decide, let us be here to help ya, anytime.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 28, 2006)

Sweet, my father's disabled and I know how frustrating it can get. DO look into resources like physical therapy. Do keep talking. Do be open and seek comfort and help.

Back to the question... The person's too big when it's restricting their quality of life.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 28, 2006)

My insurance won't pay for physical therapy. Medicaid will but I don't get medicaid until I've been on disability for two years. I've only been on for 6 months. My Dr. suggested going to the local pool for water therapy but I can't bring myself to disrobe in front of others'!
My quality of life is not how I'd like it to be. If it weren't for depression drugs, my music and my computer, I probably would have given up long ago.
I know I don't contribute much on this board but you have no idea how much I look forward to getting on each day, if only to inteject certain posts with goofiness!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 28, 2006)

Unfortunately, you may have to quit caring what others think!  And it's America. Like none of us have never seen a half-naked fat person before!


----------



## missaf (Mar 28, 2006)

SL's right. If all we can do here on this board is get you to realize what other people think needs to be the furtherst thing from your mind, then we've done you a good service 

Who cares what they think. They need to look at the plank in their own eye  Before they condemn or look at you funny.


----------



## PolarKat (Mar 29, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> My insurance won't pay for physical therapy. Medicaid will but I don't get medicaid until I've been on disability for two years. I've only been on for 6 months. My Dr. suggested going to the local pool for water therapy but I can't bring myself to disrobe in front of others'!


I can really relate to the disrobe in public, but I love to swim. Here's a suggestion, Visit your local pool during work/school hours, there are time of the day that the place is completely empty, (it won't take long to find the right time) this is especially true with local Gym's with pools, plus they have the added benefit of an instructor on site (and whirlpool), bring along a few really large towels, and a couple extra t-shirts, leave the spare towel/t-shirt where you're going to get out of the pool, after you get in the water toss the towel.. and when you get out the dry towel is right there, and don't worry about the instructors, they'll be the last people to offend you in any way, most them think it's their mission to fix you up


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmm after 1 month in this forum/space, my size limit for a guy defiantly has moved. In the start my limit was about 250 lbs (depend on his height, muscle etc.), but now I think my limit maybe are about 350 lbs. But I still dont think its sexy if hes too big.

Funny how this can change
- and all this talk about food and looking at fat people make me eats a little more (very dangerous place) hehe


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 11, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> My insurance won't pay for physical therapy. Medicaid will but I don't get medicaid until I've been on disability for two years. I've only been on for 6 months. My Dr. suggested going to the local pool for water therapy but I can't bring myself to disrobe in front of others'!
> My quality of life is not how I'd like it to be. If it weren't for depression drugs, my music and my computer, I probably would have given up long ago.
> I know I don't contribute much on this board but you have no idea how much I look forward to getting on each day, if only to inteject certain posts with goofiness!



Sweet, I think you are confusing medicaid with medicare.

If you have medicaid (state/federally funded health care for people who qualify based on finances or disability), please check to see what is covered -- even if it's just a few initial visits to a nutritionist.

You are correct that Medicare recipients must be disabled for two years *from onset of disability* before they become eligible for coverage.

Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## Tad (Apr 11, 2006)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> Hmm after 1 month in this forum/space, my size limit for a guy defiantly has moved. In the start my limit was about 250 lbs (depend on his height, muscle etc.), but now I think my limit maybe are about 350 lbs. But I still dont think its sexy if hes too big.
> 
> Funny how this can change
> - and all this talk about food and looking at fat people make me eats a little more (very dangerous place) hehe



*L* Another victim of the 'Dimensions Effect(s)!'

Both of these are pretty common. We arrive here knowing that we like big people, but we live in a society which does not approve, and we see so few examples of really big people who are happy, healthy, and confident. So we think well, I like much bigger people than most people do, but of course there are limits. Then we come here, and we see bigger people who really do have it together, and it is hard not to have our eyes pop right through the computer screen.

At the same time, if you love fat, and that liberating fat-attitude of "Of I'll eat what I want, and be fat if I want to," when you come here and see so much of it......well, it is hard not to pick up some of it! Also there is a lot of talk of good food, to make us hungry. So even if you do not feel that gaining weight is right for you, it is soooooo hard to resist.

In other words, you are not alone. 

-Ed


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 13, 2006)

Miss_Scandinavia said:


> My opinion.. *Yes*, I have a size limit!
> 
> I think its most sexy, then a man is well chubby (an example: high 180 cm, weight 100-115 kg), but of course it dispense how the fat looks on him, and there its sitting. I prefer a nice jelly belly and soft lovehandles.
> If a man gets to fat, I would put him on a strong diet. I think its important he have a good health, and can do ordinary things (and dont loose his breathe then we make love).


 
Oh wow, I'm way too fat for you at 164 kg! I do lose breath sometimes, but more because of a lung condition than being too fat. I can walk literally all day, just not very fast. Slow with good stamina. But I'm way too old --my son would be a better match for you!


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 13, 2006)

*Buffetbelly:* hehe, but as I just said; I think my limits have moved! ;-) As I talked with a guy about the other day, I somehow would find it very erotic if the guy was so out of shape, that he losses his breath then he make love to me. so Id have to slap his fat butt and tell him that he had got too fat, and then take control an ride him.


----------



## lizzy (Apr 13, 2006)

I really don't have a size limit. An old boyfriend was just brushing 400 lbs. I met him online, but you couldn't tell how heavy he was by his picture. He was very muscular from the chest up. When I met him for the first time, I noticed that he was hiding under his coat a huge round belly. He was gorgeous.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 13, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> My Dr. suggested going to the local pool for water therapy but I can't bring myself to disrobe in front of others'!


 
I'm actually a bit of an exhibitionist myself, and I enjoy other people's reactions even when negative. But maybe I'm just weird that way.

Here's a thought for you though. 50 years ago people had to pay money to see people like us. We could only be seen at a circus side show. Now people like us are everywhere for the world to see --free admission! 

Don't throw money, throw chocolate! :eat2:


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 14, 2006)

There is no too big in my book!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 15, 2006)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> *Buffetbelly:* hehe, but as I just said; I think my limits have moved! ;-) As I talked with a guy about the other day, I somehow would find it very erotic if the guy was so out of shape, that he losses his breath then he make love to me. so Id have to slap his fat butt and tell him that he had got too fat, and then take control an ride him.


 
Do you have an older sister? :wubu:


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Apr 17, 2006)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> *Buffetbelly:* hehe, but as I just said; I think my limits have moved! ;-) As I talked with a guy about the other day, I somehow would find it very erotic if the guy was so out of shape, that he losses his breath then he make love to me. so Id have to slap his fat butt and tell him that he had got too fat, and then take control an ride him.



I must admit Scandi is that I find your candor concerning your erotic fantasies and thoughts to be quite refreshing, especially since I lack the same type of courage you possess.

Maybe someday after "hanging out" on this Dimensions board enough your appetite will increase :eat1: to the point that you'll be the one being pursued by FA's.

Wouldn't THAT be erotic!


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 17, 2006)

*Buffetbelly:* No sorry (only a younger sister)  

*Make_Lunch_Not_War:* Hehe Nope, that would never happen *suck in my stomach with a convincing smile*


----------



## GPL (Apr 17, 2006)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> *Buffetbelly:* No sorry (only a younger sister)
> 
> *Make_Lunch_Not_War:* Hehe Nope, that would never happen *suck in my stomach with a convincing smile*



A younger sister? Just as pretty as you are?
Single? lol

GPL.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 15, 2009)

boogie said:


> ladies? do you have size limits?
> 
> i mean on the fat, of course



Yes I do have size limits but on fat..idk


----------



## Wanderer (Dec 15, 2009)

Miss_Scandinavia said:


> My opinion.. *Yes*, I have a size limit!
> 
> I think its most sexy, then a man is well chubby (an example: high 180 cm, weight 100-115 kg), but of course it dispense how the fat looks on him, and there its sitting. I prefer a nice jelly belly and soft lovehandles.
> If a man gets to fat, I would put him on a strong diet. I think its important he have a good health, and can do ordinary things (and dont loose his breathe then we make love).



Heh... I'm almost exactly the size you want! 5'10" (178 cm) and 260 pounds (118 kg), and still able to walk a mile and up in good time.

I warn you, though... I really want to be fatter.


----------

